# Ollech & Ways



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I spied this O&W on the Bay, finishing last night in the U.S. From memory it looks wrong with the bezel being incorrect and the case being different to the manual wind watches with the same dial style.



















But look at the movement and it's a Ollech & Ways :blink:

This can't be right can it :huh:










Can it be a miss print on the rotor









Anyone have any ideas, if it stayed below Â£50 I would have bidded as a curiosity :lol:

Of course it could be right, as there are one off prototype O&W's out there

Mike


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Interesting piece Mike, having just looked at the watch I'd have said it's fine but the rotor is strange :blink: haven't ever seen one printed like that before.

Edit: Perhaps Roy might be able to shed some more light on the subject


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm not sure, I can't see them putting out a watch with the wrong name on the rotor

the logo looks wrong, it's too flat at the bottom, and those hands can't be right.

One on the left with a different logo?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

It doesn't look quite right that they would make an error on the rotor!

Why don't you email Mr Wajs and ask him?

PM me if you need his direct email address

Thanks

Mark


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

I saw it too, but decided not to bid. I'm a lot more selective than I used to be.

I don't think it's a fake as the ETA 2452 in this watch was a high end ETA movement in its day like the ETA 2892 is now. Why go to all the bother of marking an expensive movement with the wrong name? IMHO, it's more plausible that O&W merely put their name on the dial like many others or cased up the watch.The real "manufacturer" or ETA might have made a mistake on the rptor.


----------

